# Princess cinema,(bingo hall),Liverpool..oct 09.



## wherever i may roam (Nov 1, 2009)

I have had my eye on this for a few weeks & now finally done it... (me & 4737carlin)
sorry about quality of some pics as i forgot to change 1or2 settings on my camera!!

some info...
Located in the Kirkdale district to the North of Liverpool. The Princess Cinema opened on 11th May 1931 with Owen Wares in ""Loose Ends". It was on a triangular site at the corner of Selwyn Street and Brewster Street.

Seating was provided for 760 in the stalls and 700 in the circle. The proscenium was only 28 feet wide, as it was at the corner-apex 'pointed' end of the building. It was independently operated until 1958, when it was taken over by the Essoldo Cinemas chain, based in Newcastle.

When Cinemascope was installed, the screen was no wider than before, and the top & bottom masking on the screen was moved to give a 'wide-screen' presentation. The Princess Cinema was closed on 22nd October 1966 with James Coburn in "Our Man Flint" and Kent Taylor in "The Day Mars Invaded Earth". It was converted into an independent bingo club, which closed in 2000.

The building then stood empty and unused, and in October 2009, plans were passed to demolish and build housing and shops on the site.






















]








































































..thanks

in its heyday...


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 1, 2009)

pictures turned out good, great pics, it looks a good explore


----------



## lost (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks incredible in there, nice photos too.


----------



## rusty-signs (Nov 1, 2009)

hope someone saves those cola bottles & crates! nice pics.


----------

